# half naked baby rabbits



## kyla mire (Jul 20, 2015)

I had a little of 10 baby rabbits 3 died n now I have 7 I have 2 that only have half there body with fur while the rest half full bodies of fur I never seen this before


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting- not sure why.  How old are they!

Congrats on the litter!


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 20, 2015)

There 1 week 2 days old 
That's a pic of all 7 babies together


----------



## mikiz (Jul 20, 2015)

Mutated gene perhaps?


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 20, 2015)

Do y'all think they will ever get there full fur r will they stay half naked


----------



## mikiz (Jul 20, 2015)

What breed are these? Or are they just a mix?
Just because in rats a certain gene doubled up has the chance to make a patchy rat, that only has about half or even none of it's fur sometimes.
They may well never fully fur, or they might have a molt and get a full coat and you'd never know they'd been half naked.
Did the ones that died have the same patchy fur?

There are bald rabbits
http://www.petrabbitworld.com/hairless_rabbits.html


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 20, 2015)

Would these be Lionheads, by any chance?  Lionheads that inherited the mane gene from both parents (double maned) start out with this odd looking triangle of fur on their backs, and basically naked sides. They eventually do get fur on the rest of the body,  it just takes a while.


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 21, 2015)

There lion head mixes with meat rabbit not sure exactly Wat breed but there from 2 different litter of unrealated parents both r single mane


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 21, 2015)

I figured it must be something like that - purebred Lionheads are fairly small rabbits, so 10 babies would be an awfully big litter!

I'm seeing a number of harlequin-marked babies in there, so I'm guessing that there's as least some Harlequin in the mix, too.

A rabbit without a mane, like a Harlequin, has two copies of the non-mane gene. A Double Maned Lionhead has two copies of the mane gene. A Single Maned rabbit has one copy of the mane gene, and one of the non-mane gene. When you breed a Single Mane (SM) rabbit, each baby has a 50% chance of getting the mane gene, and a 50% chance of getting the non-mane gene from that parent. That doesn't mean that half of that rabbit's babies will get the mane gene, just that each one has a 50/50 chance. Breed two SM's together, and some babies will get the non-mane gene from both parents; those babies have normal coats, no manes. Some babies will get a copy of the mane gene from one parent (either the mother_ or_ the father) and the non-mane gene from the other parent; those babies are also single-maned. And some babies will get the mane gene from both parents; those are double maned (DM). 

Single-maned babies look just like non-maned babies as their coats begin to grow in; you won't be able to tell which ones will have manes until they get a bit older. But DM babies clue you in pretty early; they get a cape of longer fur down their backs and leave the other areas bare longer than either the normal no-manes or SM's. 

Congrats on a pretty, interesting litter!


----------



## kyla mire (Jul 21, 2015)

That's a pic of mon n all 10 babies when they were a few hours old


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 4, 2015)

I am just seeing this now, Did they ever get their fur in?


----------



## sadieml (Dec 4, 2015)

Same here @Samantha drawz.  Maybe @kyla mire will update us.  Possibly even a pic or 2?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a little one lose her fur but she was a bottle baby and something was WRONG with her. She was vitamin deficient but I am not sure what would cause that in nursing babies. Other than they looked smaller than the rest which right around 1 week old my one little girl just quit gaining with the rest and started losing fur.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 5, 2015)

Hopefully @Bunnylady  was right and everything is just fine now, sooo many months later.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Dec 7, 2015)

It's probably not cause for alarm. I raise pureblood Lionheads and this happens quite a bit.


----------

